# Cat Fishing in Missouri City



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

Anybody know where could I fish in Missouri City.
And what type of bait should I use.

Thanks:fish:


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

Of course, I'm assuming you live in Sienna (wink wink)... The lake by the amphitheater has some nice fish... My boys have had good luck using nightcrawlers.

Shhhhh,
Rick


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

Mo City Rick said:


> Of course, I'm assuming you live in Sienna (wink wink)... The lake by the amphitheater has some nice fish... My boys have had good luck using nightcrawlers.
> 
> Shhhhh,
> Rick


Sorry but I live in southern part of houston!!
IDK if you ever went to a lake on Court rd. called independence Park


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Mo City Rick said:


> Of course, I'm assuming you live in Sienna (wink wink)... The lake by the amphitheater has some nice fish... My boys have had good luck using nightcrawlers.
> 
> Shhhhh,
> Rick


I don't think cman understands the wink. Hey cman, I have only fished that Independence Park once and was skunked. I hear they catch um in there though. Rick's spot is good though. I've been skunked there a couple of times too, but I've also caught them every cast averaging 3-4lbs. All catch and release for local Sienna residents (wink-wink).​


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

Barbarian said:


> I don't think cman understands the wink. Hey cman, I have only fished that Independence Park once and was skunked. I hear they catch um in there though. Rick's spot is good though. I've been skunked there a couple of times too, but I've also caught them every cast averaging 3-4lbs. All catch and release for local Sienna residents (wink-wink).​


For the record I did understand, but im just trying to fish the independence park till I get something!!
Thats why I need some advice on fishing that lake
Thanks for the input though.:bounce:


----------



## edward361 (Jun 10, 2007)

I don't understand the wink wink


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

The American Canal runs all through Quail Valley. When the water is up and moving fish from any of the bridges with shrimp or night crawlers. The bridge over Turtle Creek is a good spot to try.


----------



## imacintyre (Nov 12, 2008)

Independence Park was actually the first place that I caught a fish! Caught lots of cats there on dead shrimp, live/dead crawfish, hot dogs, King Kat blood bait....just not off of the little dock. 

Try the spot over on the west side of that main part, across from the horse stable. That is the only deep spot (about 25 ft) in the lake. The center of the lake is 1-2 ft, the ring around the edge is about 10 ft. 

Over in American Legion there are some decent bass, but most hold up in the center near the fountain. Hot water here in the middle of August...

There is a little pond behind the Wells Fargo on Sweetwater; try throwing a worm or two out there. You'll pull up a bunch of perch and bass!


----------

